# Am I silly to try to hatch a Pigeon egg???



## ijna (Jun 29, 2011)

My daughter found a warmish pigeon egg this morning, we think it came out of a holly tree, and I couldn't see a nest to return it to. (undamaged having landed in long grass). 
Am I being silly thinking we could raise it, even to a point where it would be strong enough, to be driven aprox 80-100 miles to a rescue centre near Colchester or Norfolk area. If it did survive and do well, could it take to becoming domesticated, even going outside, until eventually finding it's own way? Or could it become a pet???
I don't know where to get hold of crop milk, and then how to carry on feeding from there, but willing to try.
Holding it up to a light it appears to be a little over an inch in size (if it is alive). So I guess that is very early stages. 
It's in a towel, on a hot water bottle that's refilled about 2-3 hrs, turning occasionally, unwrapping slightly when water may be too warm.
Oh yes, we also have a cat..... 
Any info, advice, knowledge, etc welcome...... from an animal lover who perhaps may have bitten off more than she can chew, so to speak!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It would have to be kept at about 100.4 f for it to survive..and hatch.. if you can do that and you candle it again in about a week and it has grown...get the hand rearing formula ready and read how to feed it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't easy rearing an orphaned pigeon from day one.


----------



## ijna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Thankyou*

Thank you Angel wings, it was about 100 F earlier today, but I don't think it's possible to keep it constant, but I will try my best.
I wasn't expecting a reply this quickly, thank you.
Still worried about the rearing it if it does survive, I will keep checking back here for advice, I'm sure!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The other think to keep in mind, is that the bird, should it survive, will be human imprinted and so you will need to plan on providing a home for the nest 15-20 years.
In raising a baby pigeon from the hatched state, is not easy. Constant heat is critical, the formula and correct amounts and it's quite time consuming, especially in the beginning. You worry over every little thing and then if the baby gets sick and dies, you are left with a broken heart. It sounds like a lot of fun but it's quite a commitment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's really not fair to the baby to bring it into the world if you don't know how to feed it and take care of it properly. Many have done that only to have the poor thing suffer and die. Not the kind thing to do really.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The egg would also have to be turned periodically.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Just a thought , but you could take the egg into a dark room and shine a bright light thru the egg and see how advanced it has developed , not sure what the chances are but you might get a lucky break and the egg might be infertile ......but with the bright light going thru the shell you can usually see how advanced the egg is and see if that helps with making a decision .

I wish you well with whatever decision you make .


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Personally, I'd not attempt bringing an egg to hatching, with all the time and responsibility involved in raising a baby pigeon from day one. I can't say as I'd advise it for anyone who does not know about the feeding and care involved.

This link will take you to a page on caring for baby pigeons, once hatched.

The places below (from the same website's rescue centres list) may be suitable for you in due course.



> Wing and a Prayer Wild Bird and Owl Haven/Rescue
> 30, Cromer Road
> Stratton Strawless
> Norwich
> ...





> Wildlives Rescue and Rehabilitation Centre East Anglia
> Catkins
> Frating Road,
> Thorrington,
> ...





> Mistley Place Park Animal Rescue Centre
> New Road
> Mistley
> Manningtree
> ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

whytwings said:


> Just a thought , but you could take the egg into a dark room and shine a bright light thru the egg and see how advanced it has developed , not sure what the chances are but you might get a lucky break and the egg might be infertile ......but with the bright light going thru the shell you can usually see how advanced the egg is and see if that helps with making a decision .
> 
> I wish you well with whatever decision you make .


she posted "Holding it up to a light it appears to be a little over an inch in size"


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> she posted "Holding it up to a light it appears to be a little over an inch in size"


Oooop's ......So she did ........Thanks for pointing that out S W . I completely missed that bit of the post !

Please disregard my post and accept my applogies !


----------



## ijna (Jun 29, 2011)

*Thankyou everyone*

 Just thought I'd update you all.... after viewing with the candle method, I can see that it is probably not more than embryo stage after all, the 'blob' is to one side only and snug to the egg wall, if that makes any sense! my thoughts at the time were that it may be a live chick and would have been sad if it died.
I was able to explain to my daughter that being so undeveloped it made it an easier decision to not continue. 
I'm glad I found this site, and thank you for all the advice you posted.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ijna said:


> Just thought I'd update you all.... after viewing with the candle method, I can see that it is probably not more than embryo stage after all, the 'blob' is to one side only and snug to the egg wall, if that makes any sense! my thoughts at the time were that it may be a live chick and would have been sad if it died.
> I was able to explain to my daughter that being so undeveloped it made it an easier decision to not continue.
> I'm glad I found this site, and thank you for all the advice you posted.


That is great you were able to see it in there.. and not silly at all to try to help it, I think it is nice and your daughter Iam sure was wanting it to live.


----------

